# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  حل مشكلة الشبكةSamsung Galaxy Grand Neo Plus i9060I

## Shamseldeen Victory

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم لدى اليوم حل مجرب على عدة هواتف من فئة i9060i
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       هذا الهاتف به عطل شبكة مزعج جدا وقد يقودك لتلف الهاتف طبعا الحل يعتبر شافي بعد نفاد محاولات السوفت والمعالجات ككتابه ملف efs وqcn وcert والتفليش وrepair imei وrepair sn وغيرهم وقد ينتهي بك الامر الى اليأس او تلف الهاتف حتى لاتجتهد وتتعب نفسك اعرف سبب عطل الهاتف من الزبون فأن كان تحديث او ماشابه فعلاجك بالسوفت وير وان كان دون مبرر او سقوط الهاتف عل ارض او الماء فاليكم الحل الشافي: الحل مزدوج بين Soft&Hard   * أولا تفليش الهاتف بأي روم مجرب ومضمون سواء home او5file 

```

Found phone on 
Firmware write started.
Writing BOOT section...
BOOT  section has been written successfully.
Writing SBOOT section...
SBOOT  section has been written successfully.
Writing SBOOT2 section...
SBOOT2  section has been written successfully.
Writing KERNEL section...
KERNEL  section has been written successfully.
Writing RECOVERY  section...
RECOVERY section has been written successfully.
Writing system  section...
system section has been written successfully.
Writing MODEM  section...
MODEM section has been written successfully.
Writing WDSP  section...
WDSP section has been written successfully.
Writing CSC  section...
CSC section has been written successfully.
Writing HIDDEN  section...
HIDDEN section has been written successfully.
Firmware writing  successfully completed.
```

 * ثانيا فك الهاتف ومراجعة دائرة الشبكة كاملة وتحديدا rf وrfdm وbcm ومكثفي الشبكة a&b والمراجعة بالتسخين الخفيف عليهم        * ثالثا تغيير قطعة الأنتنة سوتش النحاسية من اى هاتف سامسونج اخر         ومبروك عليك حل المشكلة إن شاء الله هذا فيديو صغير لهاتف تمت عليه نفس الخطوات ونجحت 100%    ارجو ان أكون وفقت في إيصال المعلومة وشكرا تحياتي: شمس الدين فكتوري

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي @%1;

----------


## zouhair300

*شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم*

----------


## ahmed el masry

*جزاك الله الف خير *

----------

